# Me..



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

Plowing in the 87..


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

Lil storm that blew thru..


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

Drivers Seat!!


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

had a 79 and 90 Blazers w/ meyers on them . killer plow vehichles . have fun dude , were still waiting for the biggy .


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

Thanks Homie! Trying to get a few more pics up...


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

My Pretty Wife and I! Plowing it up!


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

Western WHAT!!


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

A few inches we had like 2 weeks ago...


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

Before.......


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

After.........


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

The 87 on a break in between jobs...


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

My 2000 S10.. Aint seeing much action lately! lol!!


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

My Garage.. all scraped out..


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

all profit , no overhead ! rodgo


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I liked the part where you shoveled the driveway then plowed the grass


----------



## snowyangel (Nov 8, 2012)

I saw that too. There's a service that has not gained popularity yet, lawn plowing. People with kids would not like it though because the difficulty in building snow men.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

i had a friend riding shotgun one time . i caught an inlet so hard , he smacked his coconut on my windshield then the side window . I laughed for about 5 hrs. He was fine . 
I did offer him a helmet and mouthpiece and warned him to buckle up .


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

This is quite the interesting thread lol


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

alldayrj;1544879 said:


> I liked the part where you shoveled the driveway then plowed the grass


I was only half reading this thread until this part.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm a grass plower too...I do an old age home that needs an emergency route opened up around the building every so often. It's usually a couple feet deep at the time they want it done and I'll either use the truck or the backhoe. That looked a little light...lol.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I plow & shovel grass as well for a few customers.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

The old style gms.....Makes me miss my '86. Rugged as the new 3/4 tons and you could work on the darn things. Poor old rust got the best of it....


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

Spool it up;1544884 said:


> i had a friend riding shotgun one time . i caught an inlet so hard , he smacked his coconut on my windshield then the side window . I laughed for about 5 hrs. He was fine .
> I did offer him a helmet and mouthpiece and warned him to buckle up .


That happened to a friend of mine I took with me once. He was asleep and woke up to his face smacking the windshield. He too was okay. Another friend once put his head threw the door on the bobcat when he caught a manhole.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

JTVLandscaping;1544932 said:


> I was only half reading this thread until this part.


:laughing: Me too.

My driveway is barely more driveway-like than that grass, and it's on a hill so once it's slippery I have to park in my back yard. Additionally I need various walking access through my back yard. So, for me snow removal happens as much on "grass" (if you can call my mud and weeds that) as it does on "driveway" (if you can call my ruts and stones that).


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

That one only has 116,000 miles on it! Everything that is needing attention is cosmetic.. the drivetrain is tight! No leaks... shifts nice and hard still. You can let go of the wheel at 80MPH and she drive straight as an arrow! This is my 4th Mid 80's Chevy and and love em!  This thread is getting hilarious!! Like 10 years ago... My daughters mom was asleep in my 96 Z71Chevy Cab and a half with the seat all the way back. I hit a pile that was frozen ans she slid forward and smacked her knees on the dash!! lol!!


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

Were supposed to get a few inches Wednesday!!


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.facebook.com/TommyGreaseThumb

Check me out here for more storm pics ... and alot of cool snow infomation, facts, weather updates, business updates, etc...


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Polarismalibu;1545329 said:


> That happened to a friend of mine I took with me once. He was asleep and woke up to his face smacking the windshield. He too was okay. Another friend once put his head threw the door on the bobcat when he caught a manhole.


one time i seen a dude tearing thru a lot about 35mph , and tore a meyer completely off the truck . came out with a bloody lip . must have been a concrete bumper . lmbo

there are a lot of jockeys and rookies on a learning curve each event . Also seen a fully loaded salt dogg 2000 lying on the shoulder of the road , waiting for help . i mean a loader .


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I wish i plowed a little more grass this past weekend, piles are already big!


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

Diesel... thats why i pushed the snow so far back. Thats my yard... I plow part of the street im on, my drive, the neighbors drive.... and i push it all up into my yard. The pile is taller than my tuck now.. lol!!


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

The shoveling my driveway and plowing it were 2 different storms...


----------

